# Tall Order



## TheocraticMonarchist (Oct 25, 2008)

I’m wondering if there are any Reformed undergrad programs that are:

1.	Distance ED
2.	Low Cost
3.	Accredited


Arminians can do it, but can the Reformed?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 25, 2008)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I’m wondering if there are any Reformed undergrad programs that are:
> 
> 1.	Distance ED
> 2.	Low Cost
> ...



Good question. I know of schools that fit the bill for the first two criteria (Whitefield, TNARS [free], Christ TS, etc) but not the third, and I know of schools that fit 1 & 3 (Covenant & RTS) but not 2. I also would like to see what others say regarding this.


----------



## larryjf (Oct 26, 2008)

Are you looking for regional accreditation or would a school accredited by ARTS (Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries) be acceptable?


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm sure you probably already know about these: RTS has a Virtual program but in my opinion at 300+ per semester hour it doesn't qualify as low cost, although it's certainly not the highest either. GPTS has a distance program but isn't accredited. 

Out of curiosity what are the Arminian programs that would meet those 3 requirements?


----------



## brymaes (Oct 26, 2008)

> Out of curiosity what are the Arminian programs that would meet those 3 requirements?


Liberty University is one. I think Biola may be another, but I am not sure.

Johnathan, you are asking about undergrad programs, right? I can't for the life of me think of any Reformed school that has distance bachelor's degrees, except for seminaries like Whitefield that are unaccredited and allow undergrads to take M.Div courses toward a B.Div.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 26, 2008)

theologae said:


> > Out of curiosity what are the Arminian programs that would meet those 3 requirements?
> 
> 
> Liberty University is one. I think Biola may be another, but I am not sure.
> ...



I missed that he was asking about undergrad programs.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Oct 26, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Out of curiosity what are the Arminian programs that would meet those 3 requirements?



I'm currently taking a class with Global University. It's fully distance ED, $99/credit hour, and accredited with the CHEA. I've already contacted RTS and Westminster and they both say it's good for entrance. It's just not Reformed, and I was wondering if there was something else out there. I like their set up, but find their Dispensational/Arminian/whatever is unsetteling.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Oct 26, 2008)

larryjf said:


> Are you looking for regional accreditation or would a school accredited by ARTS (Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries) be acceptable?



I would prefer a udnergrad. school accredited with the CHEA. Of course I don't know much about accredation .


----------



## larryjf (Oct 26, 2008)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > Are you looking for regional accreditation or would a school accredited by ARTS (Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries) be acceptable?
> ...



Got ya.
CHEA doesn't accredit schools, but they are a standard body for recognizing accreditors.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Oct 26, 2008)

brymaes said:


> Johnathan, you are asking about undergrad programs, right? I can't for the life of me think of any Reformed school that has distance bachelor's degrees, except for seminaries like Whitefield that are unaccredited and allow undergrads to take M.Div courses toward a B.Div.



Most discouraging  .

I know that there are some good non-accredited reformed schools out there, but there's not much that the world,or the church will let you do with a non-accredited degree.


----------



## larryjf (Oct 26, 2008)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> brymaes said:
> 
> 
> > Johnathan, you are asking about undergrad programs, right? I can't for the life of me think of any Reformed school that has distance bachelor's degrees, except for seminaries like Whitefield that are unaccredited and allow undergrads to take M.Div courses toward a B.Div.
> ...



Many churches do accept some of the unaccredited programs.
Some of the unaccredited programs will also transfer to accredited schools.


----------

